# The birds and the bees



## nathan4312 (Jun 19, 2014)

Soo i have been splitting some hives and trying to breed some queens for the splits but im having a major bird issues every time my drones leave the nest which is around 4-5 pm i get like 6-10 birds hanging out on my fence next to the hives plucking bees. Every time i get some queens cups and the virgin queens that emerge goes on flight they are not returning. Im on my 3rd batch of queens cups. Does anybody have this same problem if so what can i do to fix it.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

What kind of birds are they? I deal a lot with hawk mitigation, so there are some of those techniques that might work on other birds.


----------



## nathan4312 (Jun 19, 2014)

They are brown thrasher we have tons of them. I've even evicted a few nests off my back porch.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh hey, I just noticed you're from Augusta. I used to live there.

So, you could put up some bird netting that the bees could get through but not the birds.

A herding type dog might harass the birds sufficiently. Or a number of cats.

Not being able to *see* the exact setup, there might be some other things that work.


----------

